# DC engines



## mkj1955 (Jan 25, 2015)

How do you change a DC loco to DCC, good detail will be very helpful. Thank you


----------



## mkj1955 (Jan 25, 2015)

Sorry, a HO dc to dcc, thank you


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

That's a pretty broad subject. Much depends on the particular locomotive to be converted. Some have a jumper plug that is removed and a decoder plugged in. Some have a circuit board that is removed and a decoder plugged in. Older locomotives will have to have a decoder hard wired into them.
Kalmbach Publishing, the company that publishes Model Railroader magazine, has some good books dealing with DCC. You might wish to check them out.
https://kalmbachhobbystore.com/prod...ilter.series=f4a5e77d9eaa482aab3098d97a241766

What particular locomotive do you wish to convert?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The biggest obstacle would be whether the motor is electrically isolated from the frame...that is...is the motor directly grounded to the frame for one side of its power, or does the motor receive its power thru wires for both sides, bypassing the frame entirely...


----------



## mkj1955 (Jan 25, 2015)

*DC Loco*

I have two both are HO bachmann, Norfolk southern 5616 GP 38-2 disesel the other CSX 6214 dark Future EMD GP 40. Hope this helps. They were purchased new in the box. Just getting started and need some help. Detailed if possible showing how to change them over. Thank you for the help.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Google "Convert Bachmann HO locomotive to DCC". You will get multiple topics along with some videos.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If these Bachmanns were new recently you should see
DCC ready on the box. This would indicate you would
simply plug the appropriate decoder in.

Also, if they are of recent make you can pretty well
assume the motors have low current draw.

If they are older, you'll want to do a 'stall' test.
Wire a volt/ohmeter in series with a DC track.
Set it to AMPS. Place the loco on the track and
run the power pack up to about 10 or so volts.
Hold the loco and press down on it slowly until
the wheels stall. Read the meter. If the draw
is no more than half amp or so the motor is
ideal for DCC. Make sure it's Isolated from
the frame and install the decoder per it's
included instructions.

It is important to take note of which motor
terminal goes to the RIGHT SIDE power pick up
so that you can connect the decoder motor
leads correctly. Else, the motor will run backwards.
The instructions will tell you what color lead goes to
headlight and what color goes to backup.

Digitrax.com has a chart that will match a decoder
to your loco, tho most any would be correct. Some
have more features.

All decoders are set at the factory to address 3.
So once it is installed, you should change the address
to another number.

Don


----------



## mkj1955 (Jan 25, 2015)

*DC Loco*

ok, thanks for the information


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

As you'veprobably guessed by now, you asked a question which is like "How do you build a house?" There are just too many variables for someone to give you a blanket answer.

I looked back over some of your other posts, and I see thst you have a basic Bachmann DCC unit (I'm guessing EZ Command), and guessing that these are two new locomotives that you've picked up. The first question you have to answer is are they DCC ready or not. They probably are, if they are new units. This means you can bypass all the advice above about wiring and frame isolation. So you'll need to see what kind of connector the locomotive has. If you're lucky, it will say right on the box, or in the manual. Look for something like "8 Pin NMRA plug".

Next, you will need a decoder for each. Look for one that includes the appropriate plug type already attached (it can either be direct plug on the board or at the end of a wiring harness). Digitrax and TCS (Train Control Systems); MRC and Bachmann also sell decoders, but these do not have the sterling reputation of the others. Once you have these, pop the shell and look for the socket. It will probably have a small circuit board (a jumper for DC use). Pull that out and plug the decoder in, making sure that the circuit board isn't resting directly on another. Reinstall the shell. Place the unit on a programming track and change the locomotve address (the factory default is "3" -- and only one loco can use that address) following the instructions in your DCC system. That should do you.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

If I may, the original thread title of "DC engines" is not accurate...they are motors, not engines.....


----------



## mkj1955 (Jan 25, 2015)

*Dc motor?*

I looked on both boxes the train came in and the didn't say dcc ready. Thank you for help.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old Hobo-- you may not. It's needlessly picky. We know what he meant. 

Mkj1955 -- For a small nit of my own, when you phrase a post like you did above, it sounds like the "Thanks for the help" is sarcastic. I don't think you mean it that way, but it's hard to be sure. You will notice after you've been here for a while that when solving problems, all we can do is make educated guesses. We will miss the mark from time to time.

With that out of the way, I find it hard to believe that nothing on the box or in the literature indicates whether it is DC ready or not. Fortunately, your NS GP38-2 #5616 is prominently featured in a full page ad on the back cover of the latest issue of Model Railroader magazine. It is DCC ready. Most likely an 8 pin plug (check the expanded parts drawing).


----------



## mkj1955 (Jan 25, 2015)

*DC Motor*

No sir, I was thanking everyone for the help. Since I don't know any help is Appreciated. I looked on the boxes but didn't see anything, so I'll look at the literature.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> Old Hobo-- you may not. It's needlessly picky. We know what he meant


I wasn't really asking for permission......I was trying to be polite.....

Anyway, it never hurts to use proper terminology.....usually makes for less confusion.....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> I wasn't really asking for permission......I was trying to be polite.....
> 
> Anyway, it never hurts to use proper terminology.....usually makes for less confusion.....


I agree. I've been in more than my fair share of terminology debates. I was just yanking your chain (hence the smiley face).


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Then consider my chain yanked! 

I have always been irked by the mis-use of the word motor instead of engine....my wife once complained about her car's "motor" making a strange sound....so in my head I envisioned....wiper motor? Windshield washer fluid motor....what motor.....?

She now knows the thing under the hood that makes her car go is an "engine".....motors run on electricity....

Hmm, so does that mean that those new electric cars have motors instead of engines now......hmmm....


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Another place to check would be the manual or instructions
that came with the locos, and often Bachmann and others
will put DCC ready on the under side of the loco.

What are the Bachmann model numbers of the locos that
you are asking about?

We can often go to the web and find better information
to guide you.

If they are not DCC ready you would simply have to solder
color coded wires which are in the decoder instructions.
It's usually about an hours chore. Not at all difficult. I
do it with my shaky old hands.

Don


----------



## mkj1955 (Jan 25, 2015)

*Dc motor*

Model numbers are end go 40 and end go 38-2


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

Both of these engines are currently for sale on bachmann's on line store. I believe that come in both DCC ready and DCC. In the case of DCC ready! they come with an 8 pin plug. 
All the other potential issues are taken care of. You just have to get the proper decoder and plug it in. This requires you take the shell off. If you want sound the PO
Robles is a bit more complicated, but still quite simple.
Larry
www.llxlocomotives.com


----------



## mkj1955 (Jan 25, 2015)

*dc motor*

I saw the Bachmann web site and the motors, and saw where they come with dcc plugs. I want sound, so what is a PO Robles?


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

My mobile system changes my words while I type. What I meant to say is the problem is different with sound. The decoder will still be a plug in, but you need a sound decoder with a speaker and parts. Because these units will come with sound, I would look at the Bachmann site as a source of the speaker stuff. I'm sure there are sites on line that give detailed steps to add sond to there units.
Larry
www.llxlocomotives.com


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

Old_Hobo said:


> Then consider my chain yanked!
> 
> I have always been irked by the mis-use of the word motor instead of engine....my wife once complained about her car's "motor" making a strange sound....so in my head I envisioned....wiper motor? Windshield washer fluid motor....what motor.....?
> 
> ...


I have nothing to add to this except to be a smart ***, SO why are the Marine Engines hung on the stern of Boats Called "Outboard Motors" LOL


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Like most things, the terminology has been bastardized over the years to the point of wide acceptance.....nothing little old me can do to make it correct now....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

ggnlars said:


> My mobile system changes my words while I type. What I meant to say is the problem is different with sound. The decoder will still be a plug in, but you need a sound decoder with a speaker and parts. Because these units will come with sound, I would look at the Bachmann site as a source of the speaker stuff. I'm sure there are sites on line that give detailed steps to add sond to there units.
> Larry
> www.llxlocomotives.com


Ah, another autocorrect victim! :smilie_auslachen:

For the OP, all you need is a sound decoder. I don't imagine it will be too difficult to find room for a speaker in these, probably over the rear truck. Pull the shell off and measure your available space, then make sure the speaker you purchase will fit (note that some sound decoders come with speakers, some don't). Also, most sound decoders are unique to a given locomotive or prime mover. Make sure you get the right one.

BTW -- another terminology note: the loco model is EMD formerly the Electro-Motive Division of GM, now owned by Caterpillar, not END; and it's GP, for General Purpose locomotive, not GO. Looks like your right hand was off by one key. What we were looking for, though, was the manufacturer's part number of the model itself.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

Old_Hobo said:


> Like most things, the terminology has been bastardized over the years to the point of wide acceptance.....nothing little old me can do to make it correct now....


Here is what Webster has to say on the matter
Check the first line.........LOL

motor |ˈmōtər|
noun
a machine, especially one powered by electricity or internal combustion, that supplies motive power for a vehicle or for some other device with moving parts.
• a source of power, energy, or motive force: hormones are the motor of the sexual functions.
adjective [ attrib. ]
1 giving, imparting, or producing motion or action: demand is the principle motor force governing economic activity.
• Physiology relating to muscular movement or the nerves activating it: the motor functions of each hand.
2 chiefly Brit. driven by a motor.
• of or relating to motor vehicles: a dominant figure in the world of motor sports.
verb [ no obj. ] informal
travel in a motor vehicle, typically a car or a boat: we motored along a narrow road | we motored out of Breton Bay to begin our return trip down the Potomac.
• run or move as fast as possible: he had motored along to second base on a passed ball.
ORIGIN late Middle English (denoting a person who imparts motion): from Latin, literally ‘mover,’ based on movere ‘to move.’ The current sense of the noun dates from the mid 19th cent.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

Bkubiak said:


> Here is what Webster has to say on the matter
> Check the first line.........LOL
> 
> motor |ˈmōtər|
> ...


engine |ˈenjən|
noun
1 a machine with moving parts that converts power into motion.
• a thing that is the agent or instrument of a particular process: exports used to be the engine of growth.
2 a railroad locomotive.
• short for fire engine.
• historical a mechanical device or instrument, especially one used in warfare: a siege engine.
DERIVATIVES
engined adjective [ in combination ] : a twin-engined helicopter.
engineless adjective
ORIGIN Middle English (formerly also as ingine): from Old French engin, from Latin ingenium ‘talent, device,’ from in- ‘in’ + gignere ‘beget’; compare with ingenious. The original sense was ‘ingenuity, cunning’ (surviving in Scots as ingine), hence ‘the product of ingenuity, a plot or snare,’ also ‘tool, weapon,’ later specifically denoting a large mechanical weapon; whence a machine (mid 17th cent.), used commonly later in combinations such as steam engine, internal combustion engine.


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

The interesting thing here is that a diesel electric locomotive has a Diesel engine and traction motors for each truck. 
The various appliances in your home have motors, where gas turbines are called engines. Ships have engine rooms, but boats have motors. 
There are a number of reasons why, geographic location is one of the largest.
Larry
www.llxlocomotives.com


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Motors/engines*

Detroit, MI. famous for making automobiles with Gasoline Engines, is nicknamed "motor city".
"Motown" music is derived from Motor City. Locomotives of all types, are commonly called,
Engines. At least in the early days, Electric locomotives weren't even called locomotives, much less engines, but "motors". The guy driving an electric loco is still called an "engineer", except on a subway or streetcar where he's called a "motorman". It's all very confusing!

Traction Fan


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

And then there is General MOTORS that makes ENGINES.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

DonR said:


> And then there is General MOTORS that makes ENGINES.
> 
> Don


Not any more. They sold off that unit. It's now part of Caterpillar.


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

So new the the world of DDC, im rebuilding my old NMRA non-comliant layout. Sorry for such a dumb question, but will any DDC system DigiTrack, NEC, Bachman ect. be able to run multiple loco and be able to produce rail sounds?


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Digitrax and NCE are full featured systems and will do just about anything you can ever want to do, multiple trains light and sound control and much, much more. = expensive.

The Bachmann is some what more limited but will do multiple trains and most all sound and light functions. = less expensive.

The rail sounds are made by the locomotive not the command station. 
The station does control all light and sound functions. 

This link will answer all your DCC questions.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=19


Magic


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You need to be clear when talking about Bachmann DCC which system of theirs you are talking about. Magic is referring to the E-Z model. The Dynamis is a completely different kettle of fish giving direct access to all decoder features.

I can thoroughly recommend the NCE PowerCab as a cost effective and easy to program system. For a comparison between Digitrax and NCE check out this video: http://youtu.be/QzRRCKpTjL4y
You could also consider the MRC system which is also popular but is difficult to control one handed.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Just a quick brief on DCC.

The controller puts about 14 to 18 volts modified AC on
the track at all times. That current also carries the
digital information from the controller. You push buttons
to select a loco to run, raise the speed control and off it 
goes. You can then push another button for a 2nd, 3rd,
or ?? loco and get it going. You can even have them run
in opposite directions on the same track. Or you can have
a train running continuously while you run a complete
back And forth switching operation. The decoder in each
loco takes power from the wheels, rectifies it then sends
DC to the motor according to your controller instructions.

All of the mentioned system do all these things, the NMRA
has set standards they mostly follow. All DCC equipped
locos will run on any DCC system.

Don


----------

